# Commissioning Ceremony of 1500 Tons PMSS Kashmir Patrol Vessel



## ghazi52

Commissioning Ceremony of 1500 Tons* PMSS *Kashmir patrol vessel into Pakistan Maritime Security Agency PMSA recently held

The ship is fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue missions in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BHarwana

Great News.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

seems good to me 1500 tons is ok for MSA


----------



## syed_yusuf

the second one is under construction at KSEW

any idea of timeline to completion?


----------



## khanasifm

It would be nice to add a telescopic hanger on the heli pad so heli can stay on board as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Any specs to show?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

not good 
they should have reserved this name for heavy vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

yaar 6 harba we laa dainay see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

bro,i wish to see CM-302 on all our ships.
that will be a game changer in the indian ocean

we need to move from sub-sonic to supersonic or hypersonic missiles now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.ship2yard.com/de/documents/annex_b.pdf

a.
One single
-barreled 30mm naval gun (semi-automatic) to beinstalled on the main deck on fox’l (Front Portion of the ship on
weather deck).

b.Two 12.7mm machine guns (fitted for and supplied by PMSA) tobe installed on both sides of the ship.
*
c.Fitted For arrangement of Missile system along with its associated equipment(s) e.g Radar, Ring Laser Gyro etc shall be made for future add*-on.

d.Armoury to be provided for stowage of small arms (small arms
to be supplied by PMSA and stored in small
arm cabinet, which is
capable of storing respectively 18 pistols, 20 assault rifles, 2 light
machine guns).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

ghazi52 said:


> Commissioning Ceremony of 1500 Tons* PMSS *Kashmir patrol vessel into Pakistan Maritime Security Agency PMSA recently held
> 
> The ship is fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue missions in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan.



Hi,

Guys---why is the ship curved in the middle---. Is it made of rubber---

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys---why is the ship curved in the middle---. Is it made of rubber---



It is probably a new top secret design . Na just kidding. I was thinking the same but then I thought there must an error when someone was trying to photo edit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Should have called TYPE 054 Kashmir


----------



## Usamafarooqi99

i went to the ceremony , it was incredible
especially flag one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

khanasifm said:


> https://www.ship2yard.com/de/documents/annex_b.pdf
> 
> a.
> One single
> -barreled 30mm naval gun (semi-automatic) to beinstalled on the main deck on fox’l (Front Portion of the ship on
> weather deck).
> 
> b.Two 12.7mm machine guns (fitted for and supplied by PMSA) tobe installed on both sides of the ship.
> *
> c.Fitted For arrangement of Missile system along with its associated equipment(s) e.g Radar, Ring Laser Gyro etc shall be made for future add*-on.
> 
> d.Armoury to be provided for stowage of small arms (small arms
> to be supplied by PMSA and stored in small
> arm cabinet, which is
> capable of storing respectively 18 pistols, 20 assault rifles, 2 light
> machine guns).



@HRK @Tank131 @Aamir Hussain 

Seems Harbah will be installed on the 1500 ton MPVs with space left open behind the bridge. Your opinion?


----------



## HRK

Gryphon said:


> @HRK @Tank131 @Aamir Hussain
> 
> Seems Harbah will be installed on the 1500 ton MPVs with space left open behind the bridge. Your opinion?


installation of any anti ship missiles might be possible but may not be sorted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys---why is the ship curved in the middle---. Is it made of rubber---


Fisheye lens used to take picture.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Maarkhoor said:


> Fisheye lens used to take picture.....



Hi,

Thank you my man------damn those fish eye lenses---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

khanasifm said:


> https://www.ship2yard.com/de/documents/annex_b.pdf
> 
> a.
> One single
> -barreled 30mm naval gun (semi-automatic) to beinstalled on the main deck on fox’l (Front Portion of the ship on
> weather deck).
> 
> b.Two 12.7mm machine guns (fitted for and supplied by PMSA) tobe installed on both sides of the ship.
> *
> c.Fitted For arrangement of Missile system along with its associated equipment(s) e.g Radar, Ring Laser Gyro etc shall be made for future add*-on.
> 
> d.Armoury to be provided for stowage of small arms (small arms
> to be supplied by PMSA and stored in small
> arm cabinet, which is
> capable of storing respectively 18 pistols, 20 assault rifles, 2 light
> machine guns).


30mm naval gun not enough，add anti-aircraft missiles or anti-ship missiles..is better


----------



## Thorough Pro

Photographed using fisheye lense



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys---why is the ship curved in the middle---. Is it made of rubber---

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

What is the manufacturer's name/designation for this ship?


----------



## MastanKhan

GriffinsRule said:


> What is the manufacturer's name/designation for this ship?



Hi,

I had a LEICA in 1979 in Pakistan---


----------



## Tank131

Gryphon said:


> @HRK @Tank131 @Aamir Hussain
> 
> Seems Harbah will be installed on the 1500 ton MPVs with space left open behind the bridge. Your opinion?


I think they are meant to be patrol craft but double as antiship corvettes in wartime. So the ability to install AShM when needed makes sense and has long been talked about. The standard load however may not include them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I don't think we will see AShM installed on any MSA ships, any time soon. 

Training of personnel, and keeping them up to date, missile handling, storage, and security are genuine issues for which standards can and do vary between branches of service depending upon their primary missions.. We have seen what happened on one of the F22P in port in not too recent past.

Once again, I don't see a permanent housing of av. units on MSA ships. This is not the mission of the Agency. The landing pad is for emergency medevac. as part of their SAR duties. Furthermore, trained pilots, maint. crew, Flight controllers, and deck landing crews are all navy personnel. To replicate this in MSA would require a lot more funding of the service. It has a lot of Admin. funding, operational costs, cross service operations, training, and equipment enhancement issues not ot speak of changing the core mission of MSA.

On another note, we should seriously think of merging the Coast Guard with MSA. It is just a drain on public funds operating two agencies, essentially doing the same thing. Follow the US model, USCG is doing all, Search and Rescue (SAR), Maritime Law Enforcement (MLE) including drug interdiction and anti smuggling operations (Including human smuggling), Aids to Navigation (ATON), Ice Breaking/Weather Monitoring, Environmental Protection, Port Security and Military Readiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
 10


----------



## syed_yusuf

Aamir Hussain said:


> I don't think we will see AShM installed on any MSA ships, any time soon.
> 
> Training of personnel, and keeping them up to date, missile handling, storage, and security are genuine issues for which standards can and do vary between branches of service depending upon their primary missions.. We have seen what happened on one of the F22P in port in not too recent past.
> 
> Once again, I don't see a permanent housing of av. units on MSA ships. This is not the mission of the Agency. The landing pad is for emergency medevac. as part of their SAR duties. Furthermore, trained pilots, maint. crew, Flight controllers, and deck landing crews are all navy personnel. To replicate this in MSA would require a lot more funding of the service. It has a lot of Admin. funding, operational costs, cross service operations, training, and equipment enhancement issues not ot speak of changing the core mission of MSA.
> 
> On another note, we should seriously think of merging the Coast Guard with MSA. It is just a drain on public funds operating two agencies, essentially doing the same thing. Follow the US model, USCG is doing all, Search and Rescue (SAR), Maritime Law Enforcement (MLE) including drug interdiction and anti smuggling operations (Including human smuggling), Aids to Navigation (ATON), Ice Breaking/Weather Monitoring, Environmental Protection, Port Security and Military Readiness.


I totally agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khamlun News Reporter

Why did Pakistan split it's coast guard into a MSA?


----------



## syed_yusuf

Khamlun News Reporter said:


> Why did Pakistan split it's coast guard into a MSA?



really good question, dont know.


----------



## khanasifm

Coast guards are officered by army and only on shores while pmsa is officered by pn and at sea


----------



## Inception-06

Aamir Hussain said:


> I don't think we will see AShM installed on any MSA ships, any time soon.
> 
> Training of personnel, and keeping them up to date, missile handling, storage, and security are genuine issues for which standards can and do vary between branches of service depending upon their primary missions.. We have seen what happened on one of the F22P in port in not too recent past.




What happened in the port ?


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Inception-06 said:


> What happened in the port ?


Terr. attack on one of PN warships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

ghazi52 said:


> Commissioning Ceremony of 1500 Tons* PMSS *Kashmir patrol vessel into Pakistan Maritime Security Agency PMSA recently held
> 
> The ship is fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue missions in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan.


Hope to watch it sailing into eastern coast of the Mediterranean Sea one day for a humanitarian relief.


----------



## khanasifm

Two red color water cannons plus 2 x 12.7 mounts at the back and 30 mm cannon on the front for long range target plus heli for sar/sub search


----------



## Captain77W

Any idea on what route she will take on her Journey to Pakistan? I recall when the missile cruisers were taken from China they made a port visit to Hong Kong


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*PMSS Kashmir Patrol Vessel*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## nana41

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Should have called TYPE 054 Kashmir


The name Kashmir must be reserved for 100% indigenously designed and manufactured frigate/destroyer,no matter how long it takes.Or at least manufactured 58 v42 as is the case of Jf-17.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

And it's used for or against what?


----------



## YeBeWarned

Fawadqasim1 said:


> And it's used for or against what?



Patrolling , escort/Protect Supply cargo Ships , Anti Pirating Operations .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Starlord said:


> Patrolling , escort/Protect Supply cargo Ships , Anti Pirating Operations .


Ok

Thanks


----------



## war&peace

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys---why is the ship curved in the middle---. Is it made of rubber---


I think it is fish-eye effect...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionofPakwattan

Maarkhoor said:


> Fisheye lens used to take picture.....


Heinz field? so ure a steelers fan? or just borrowed a random picture?


----------



## Maarkhoor

thebaj said:


> Heinz field? so ure a steelers fan? or just borrowed a random picture?


Random one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sadraus

Wow it is really great . Pakistan zindiaBad


----------



## khanasifm

Space on deck next to exhaust and other structure 2x2 like type 056 corvette is most likely option for future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

Pakistan coast guard and PMSA needs to be merged, it is redundant to have two services doing the same job!! in Canada we call this Gravy train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

What happened to the 2nd ship of the class ?


----------



## khanasifm

Ksew building second one not sure delivery date


----------



## ZAC1

What projects ksew are working on these days


khanasifm said:


> Ksew building second one not sure delivery date


----------



## TOTUU

Viking 63 said:


> Pakistan coast guard and PMSA needs to be merged, it is redundant to have two services doing the same job!! in Canada we call this Gravy train.


 I don't think so , most country doesn't like canada . 
Canada's geopolitical environment is very special and unique. Its neighbors are only the United States. The United States has the world's most powerful navy and is an ally of Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

